# NEED ID



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

PIC 2 Ibought these not long ago the guy said there where red bellys but to me they look almost like super reds.(RED ONE)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: they are both the same
super red and regular red are both natteri 
but collected from diffrent rivers


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

So there both red bellys whatever their colorations. Do they have different behaviors because the red ones are more aggressive than the dark ones


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1) Super red, red belly are all common names, no value except to dealer and buyer.

2) They are all Pygocentrus nattereri.

3) They come from different rivers, however, the reticulated pattern of spots on the Super red (mostly Peruvian) is found mixed in with regular spotted reds on occasion from other rivers.


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

TANKS A LOT


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Pretty sure about this: (oops double post)


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID complete. If you have any further questions, please post in Piranha Discussion or if its scientific in nature in my REVISIONS forum.

Thanks.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ya you got all of you id's correct


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)




----------

